# Wheel experts what are these?



## poormansowdy (Sep 24, 2004)

no marking on the wheels anywhere what are they, real 2 piece wheels.










































_Modified by poormansowdy at 8:14 AM 1-7-2005_


----------



## SuperchargedLSS (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: Wheel experts what are these? (poormansowdy)*

i used to know. i've now forgotten. sorry


----------



## FiveAinOne (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Wheel experts what are these? (poormansowdy)*

now that's a "tail" pipe


----------



## poormansowdy (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: Wheel experts what are these? (FiveAinOne)*

come on guys i need to find this out, ANY help at all


----------



## GKB (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Wheel experts what are these? (poormansowdy)*

What a weird tailpipe!


----------



## poormansowdy (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: Wheel experts what are these? (GKB)*

if you dont know what the wheels are shhhh


----------



## jbell (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: Wheel experts what are these? (poormansowdy)*

reminds me of these, cept i like these better:


----------



## poormansowdy (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: Wheel experts what are these? (jbell)*

once again not at all helpful, i take that back...thanks for the bump


----------



## JSK (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: Wheel experts what are these? (poormansowdy)*

Possibly Superlite's? Trying to help because you seem desperate.


----------



## poormansowdy (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: Wheel experts what are these? (JSK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JSK* »_Possibly Superlite's? Trying to help because you seem desperate.

thanks man i am, i need centercaps bad...is superlite the name of the company or the name of that particular style?


----------



## poormansowdy (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: Wheel experts what are these? (poormansowdy)*

superlites aint it but thanks, any other ideas anyone?


----------



## JSK (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: Wheel experts what are these? (poormansowdy)*

http://www.superlite-wheels.co.uk They have other styles other than the popular original MINI style wheels they make. Did you check the site?


----------



## poormansowdy (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: Wheel experts what are these? (JSK)*

yep, checked it


----------



## poormansowdy (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: Wheel experts what are these? (poormansowdy)*

ttt


----------



## poormansowdy (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: Wheel experts what are these? (poormansowdy)*


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Wheel experts what are these? (jbell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jbell* »_reminds me of these, cept i like these better:









i want a set of those gt3 rota's for my corrado so bad! i don't know what kind those are on the rabbit, sorry. that exhaust isn't funny, it's ole skool. i was thinking of doing the same to on of my type 3 fastback.
http://www.thesamba.com/vw/for...91534


----------



## Old school (Mar 16, 2001)

*Re: Wheel experts what are these? (poormansowdy)*

You've asked in the mk1 forum? Those guys (I used to be one) are the biggest wheel whores on the internet. If they don't know, nobody does.
It's an obsession I tell you. I literally feel like a reformed addict.


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

thats a cool little rat rod.


----------



## sbvwfanatic (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: Wheel experts what are these? (poormansowdy)*

They actually look like old Enkeis.


----------



## eurotrash_pd (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Wheel experts what are these? (sbvwfanatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbvwfanatic* »_They actually look like old Enkeis. 

What I was thinking


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

*Re: Wheel experts what are these? (poormansowdy)*

Looks a bit like old school OZ Turbo's but with straight spokes. I think the fact that they're missing caps is throwing everyone off.


----------



## Piper_VW (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: Wheel experts what are these? (poormansowdy)*

Well, you seem to think they're worth quite a bit of money (they may be, I don't know). Nobody else seems to know what you're talking about though. 

_Quote, originally posted by *poormansowdy* »_
Uber Rare Wagners 
15x7 Exclusive Rader Tourings
195/50/15's with fairly good tread, make me offers. lowballers stay home
hey people just so you know when making offers these wheels retail for 524 new a piece!
most everyone posting in my thread doesnt realize the rarity or value of these wheels, cuz if they did something like center caps wouldnt stop them from throwing out an offer and WOULD stop them from offering to trade for wheels not even worth what one of these wheels is worth, so until i get a DECENT offer these are no longer for sale
_Modified by poormansowdy at 8:14 AM 1-7-2005_

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1758351

Good luck on the sale!


_Modified by Piper_VW at 12:41 PM 1/7/2005_


----------



## TheDarko (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: Wheel experts what are these? (poormansowdy)*

Those are WAGNER Touring wheels from WAGNER Tuning in Germany. There are only 2 types of wheels they make:
*WAGNER Touring*
















and
*WAGNER WT-1*


----------



## TheDarko (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: Wheel experts what are these? (Piper_VW)*

You beat me to it.


----------



## poormansowdy (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: Wheel experts what are these? (TheDarko)*

they actually arent wagners, wagners only have 10 spokes...my wheels have 11


----------



## Piper_VW (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: Wheel experts what are these? (TheDarko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheDarko* »_You beat me to it.









You can have the credit-I just saw his ad in the classifieds, no actual knowledge on the subject. Here, I'll buy you a








So, how much are they worth?


----------



## TheDarko (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: Wheel experts what are these? (poormansowdy)*

interesting...


----------



## TheDarko (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: Wheel experts what are these? (Piper_VW)*

Haha. It's no big deal, man.








Brand new WAGNER Touring wheels in 16x7" size go for 385 EUROs = $502.707.


----------



## Old school (Mar 16, 2001)

*Re: Wheel experts what are these? (poormansowdy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *poormansowdy* »_they actually arent wagners, wagners only have 10 spokes...my wheels have 11

Ah yes, the even rarer Wagner _Spïnal Tap_ editions.
They go to eleven.


----------



## Piper_VW (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: Wheel experts what are these? (Old school)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Old school* »_
Ah yes, the even rarer Wagner _Spïnal Tap_ editions.
They go to eleven.


----------



## TheDarko (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: Wheel experts what are these? (Old school)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Old school* »_
Ah yes, the even rarer Wagner _Spïnal Tap_ editions.
They go to eleven. 

That's what I was thinking, too.


----------



## poormansowdy (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: Wheel experts what are these? (Old school)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Old school* »_
Ah yes, the even rarer Wagner _Spïnal Tap_ editions.
They go to eleven. 

is that a joke


----------



## nickinboston (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: Wheel experts what are these? (poormansowdy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *poormansowdy* »_
is that a joke

yes


----------



## Old school (Mar 16, 2001)

*Re: Wheel experts what are these? (nickinboston)*

Oh dear lord, I'm sorry kid but you brought this on yourself.









_Quote, originally posted by *poormansowdy (11:28 AM 1-7-2005):* »_
are you serious about the spinal tap editions or did you make that up?


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Wheel experts what are these? (Old school)*

how come the two young punks have the "old school" ideals? you with your sign on and me with type 3's


----------



## Piper_VW (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: Wheel experts what are these? (Old school)*









So why don't you just make 10 a little louder?
Well, but these go to eleven.


----------



## TheDarko (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: Wheel experts what are these? (Piper_VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Piper_VW* »_








So why don't you just make 10 a little louder?
Well, but these go to eleven.


----------



## TheDarko (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: Wheel experts what are these? (Piper_VW)*

_Modified by TheDarko at 2:57 PM 1-7-2005_


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Wheel experts what are these? (TheDarko)*

these guys count on their 11 fingers
http://cdnd.winduprecords.com/...i.jpg


----------



## eurotrash_pd (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Wheel experts what are these? (discoloredcurrency)*

Have you checked with Ronal?


----------



## VwG60Kid (Jan 27, 2000)

they look kinda like hartge design e.. but def are not...


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (VwG60Kid)*

where was that picture taken! it looks like heaven! or a very large candy store for me!


----------



## VwG60Kid (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*

austrailia... the rest of the shop is insane... it stacked floor to ceiling with so many sexy old school wheels...


----------



## poormansowdy (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (VwG60Kid)*

bump for someone being productive, thanks to those who have actually tried


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: (poormansowdy)*

i guess you said what they were already. but the first thing I thought when I saw them was compomotives. But hey, Im wrong about something everyday I guess


----------



## poormansowdy (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (JPawn1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JPawn1* »_i guess you said what they were already. but the first thing I thought when I saw them was compomotives. But hey, Im wrong about something everyday I guess









no we still havent figured it out, they look similar but they arent the compmotives


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

*Re: Wheel experts what are these? (Piper_VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Piper_VW* »_So why don't you just make 10 a little louder?
Well, but these go to eleven. 

hahahahaha


----------



## poormansowdy (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: Wheel experts what are these? (BltByKrmn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BltByKrmn* »_
hahahahaha


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: Wheel experts what are these? (TheDarko)*

old keskin's maybe


----------



## poormansowdy (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: Wheel experts what are these? (JettaGT8V80)*

hmmm, i'll check on the keskins, bump


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

*Re: Wheel experts what are these? (poormansowdy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *poormansowdy* »_









Maybe if you had the slightest clue what they were talking about, you would find it funny.








Then again, reading your responses in this thread, it looks like you have a stick up your ass.


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Wheel experts what are these? (BltByKrmn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BltByKrmn* »_
Maybe if you had the slightest clue what they were talking about, you would find it funny.








Then again, reading your responses in this thread, it looks like you have a stick up your ass.








OWN3D!


----------



## treehouseman (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (VwG60Kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VwG60Kid* »_austrailia... the rest of the shop is insane... it stacked floor to ceiling with so many sexy old school wheels...

Do you know the shops name? I would like to see what they have for sale


----------



## KingofNod (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Wheel experts what are these? (poormansowdy)*

Are there any numbers or anything stamped on the wheels? If so write them down, and search for the numbers on the web. Who knows, you might get lucky. I've definatly never seen anything like them though, but they look pretty good on that Rabbit!


----------

